# Versacamm SP300 not cutting through vinyl



## ndallen (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi
We are new to the game with our lovely sp300 versacamm but having a few teething troubles.
Some vinyls print and cut great so were ok there.
We have a silver glittery vinyl with a plastic backing which we are experiancing problems with.

The vinyl just doesnt seem to cut through enough. Its not sticky either so doesnt cling to the backing . (is this normal?)

We have increased cutting pressure from 65 to 100 but still it doent cut through.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Could be a blunt knife? Have you had it in a long time? 
Not sticking to the background may be an issue if it is moving during cutting but should only affect the ends of cuts.
The glitter particles could be causing a problem if they're too tough.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

With each material depending on the thickness and type, you will need to adjust your pressure. Press and hold the test cut button while the material is loaded and it will cut a square inside of a circle. Try to weed the circle and if the pressure it correct, it will remove the circle but leave the square. Keep making adjustments to your pressure settings until you get the desired effect. I find on glitter print (I think this is what you are having issues with from your description) I have to have a significantly higher cut setting than normal. As your blade gets dull from us you will see your cut pressures go up until you will have to replace the blade. I hope this helps!


----------



## ndallen (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for your quick replies, we need all the help we get can right now.
We have pressure upto 135 gf right now and still not cutting through. We will keep going until we get through it.
Any idea how much new blades cost?

Thanks again.
Neil


----------



## oroboy (Aug 16, 2008)

It ranges in price, but for a 45 degree blade for your versacamm, you're lookin' at about 20 bucks for a single blade, to about 70 bucks for a 5 pack. I get mine from Imprintables warehouse.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

You probably need to expose more of the blade. We have cut alot of glitter vinyl, so much that I bought an extra blade and blade holder just for glitter and I switch holders when I cut glitter because it takes so long to get it to cut properly. I use a different cutter then you but the same principals still apply.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,

I recently cut some of the glittery print stuff. I had to put the blade all the way up to "150" force. Try that. Also, be aware that you may find that when you go back to cut other thinner materials your cutting is mis-aligned and hard to weed (as it happened to me). I had to buy a new blade (which i haven't put in yet) but i think the glittering stuff nicked my blade so it's only good now to cut glittery stuff. I will change out the blade when cutting "other thinner stuff". I also had to do a "realignment" but i don't remember the steps to do it but wanted to make you aware of the possibility that when you go to cut other stuff if the weeding acts up, things are coming off the carrier sheet, etc. it's probably the blade.


----------

